# Did the Prime Minister lie?



## John A Silkstone (Mar 16, 2010)

THE MoD's top mandarin told the Iraq Inquiry yesterday Gordon Brown DID cut war spending. 

Sir Bill Jeffrey said there wasn't enough money to buy necessary equipment, contradicting the PM who claimed: "No request was turned down." 

He claimed a "serious dispute" over funding with the Premier resulted in cuts - as RAF fast jets were sold to pay for more protective equipment urgently needed on the Afghan frontline. 

Mr Brown had assured Sir John Chilcot's panel when he gave evidence on Friday: 

"Every request that military commanders made to us for equipment was answered. No request was ever turned down. 

"When we were asked to provide the money and resources for additional equipment, we made it available." 

But Sir Bill, the MoD's Permanent Under-Secretary, said: "The real problem, and it persists to this day, is that the defence budget has been stretched. 

"The cost of the programme has exceeded our ability to pay for it. The upward pressures have meant that in successive years, I and ministers have had to think hard about what we could cut." 

Sir Bill said the budget forced on the MoD by Mr Brown when he was Chancellor resulted in a "significant" financial problem. 

Fighting two wars at once in Iraq and Afghanistan had left the forces "very stretched". 

Sir Bill added: "Being involved in both theatres undoubtedly constrained how much we could contribute to either." 

His testimony backed the stance of a host of military figures in the escalating row over troops' funding. 

They include former defence chiefs General Lord Guthrie and Admiral Lord Boyce, who launched a stinging attack on Mr Brown after his evidence, accusing him of being "economical with the truth". 

Last night shadow defence secretary Dr Liam Fox said: "I have written to ask that Gordon Brown is recalled to clarify his evidence. 

"There have been so many other witnesses whose evidence directly contradicted his that there is a clear case for questioning him again."


----------

